# More Teasers From Samyang, Three New Lenses?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 19, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/03/more-teasers-from-samyang-three-new-lenses/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/03/more-teasers-from-samyang-three-new-lenses/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>*UPDATE 2*

</strong>Apparently Samyang is not yet ready to announce their first autofocus lens this go around. So we’ll see a 10mm, 50mm and something else?</p>
<p><strong>*UPDATE*

</strong>We hear a 50mm f/1.4 from Samyang is already in production and it could be a cine version or both.</p>
<p>Samyang posted another teaser on their <a href="https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=427851870692361&set=a.390613874416161.1073741834.386593994818149&type=1" target="_blank">Facebook page</a>. They have what looks to be three lenses being announced this Friday. One of the lenses is said to be a manual focus 10mm f/2.8. A second lens is rumored to be their first autofocus lens and it’ll be 35mm. As for the third one? That’s still a total mystery.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/1499549_427851870692361_293134153_n.jpg"><img class="alignnone size-medium wp-image-16085" alt="1499549_427851870692361_293134153_n" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/1499549_427851870692361_293134153_n-431x575.jpg" width="431" height="575" /></a></p>
<p>Source: [<a href="https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=427851870692361&set=a.390613874416161.1073741834.386593994818149&type=1" target="_blank">FB</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 19, 2014)

Guess we'll have more competition in autofocus lenses. Can be 10mm, 35mm, 50mm.


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Mar 19, 2014)

Guess even less teasers from Canon these past 2 years - unless powershots, rebels, and stm kit lenses excite you.


----------



## yorgasor (Mar 19, 2014)

Come on, daddy needs a new set of telephoto lenses!


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Mar 19, 2014)

Considering the left lens' bulbous element and small hood, I'd guess it's wider than 10mm.

Edit: then again, it looks like knobs on the barrel - maybe a tilt-shift lens?


----------



## MintChocs (Mar 19, 2014)

My guess the mystery lens will be a 50mm f1.4, this will be a popular focal length in the mass sales market.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 19, 2014)

Ellen Schmidtee said:


> Considering the left lens' bulbous element and small hood, I'd guess it's wider than 10mm.
> 
> Edit: then again, it looks like knobs on the barrel - maybe a tilt-shift lens?


I think you're right about the knobs, but I don't see the front elements at all, just the hoods.


----------



## preppyak (Mar 19, 2014)

MintChocs said:


> My guess the mystery lens will be a 50mm f1.4, this will be a popular focal length in the mass sales market.


And theyve said before that they are working on one. Thing is, manual focus 50mm f/1.4 lenses are a dime a dozen out there with adapters, so, Im not sure how successful they'll be with that. Unless its very cheap.

The 10mm lens is one Ive been waiting for a while, price dependent. Looks like its been confirmed: http://www.ukdigital.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?q=samyang+10mm


----------



## slclick (Mar 19, 2014)

Our past is just a story. Autofocus is their future. What's so tough to read about this?


----------



## canonographer (Mar 19, 2014)

preppyak said:


> The 10mm lens is one Ive been waiting for a while, price dependent. Looks like its been confirmed: http://www.ukdigital.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?q=samyang+10mm



Interesting, looks like it's for crop sensors only though.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Mar 19, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Ellen Schmidtee said:
> 
> 
> > Considering the left lens' bulbous element and small hood, I'd guess it's wider than 10mm.
> ...



Why doesn't the little guy have a mount unlike the others?
What seems like knobs might just be a ring (aperture ring, etc.). Notice it doesn't have a narrower stalk.


----------



## verysimplejason (Mar 20, 2014)

50mm f1.4 or 1.8... With AF.  or an 85mm with AF.


----------



## infared (Mar 20, 2014)

Hee...hee....maybe Sigma can borrow that tag line... "Our Past Is Just a Story, an Iffy One!" 
I couldn't resist ...although based on my 35mm Art...the past may be the past for them too.
Will be interesting to see what SamYang offers up since they seem to be turning a corner as well.


----------



## PVS (Mar 20, 2014)

What this world really needs is yet another 50mil.. Don't think so, SamJunk is smarter than that.


----------



## preppyak (Mar 20, 2014)

canonographer said:


> Interesting, looks like it's for crop sensors only though.


Yeah, they technically announced the lens a year and a half ago, but they clearly had issues with production: http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/09/photokina-2012-samyang-10mm-f2-8-for-aps-c/

The 10mm will be a nice competitor with the Tokina at that focal length and f-stop. If it comes in below $400 US, it'd be a strong option. Also makes a good compliment with the 16mm f/2 they have for APS-C. The 50mm will be the interesting one. It has to be cheaper than the $300 that the Canon/Nikon 50mm cost, and yet it still has to be really good, because Sigma is about to drop a really great 50mm apparently (though obviously at a higher price).

I think the AF lens is a mistake for them. They probably do really good business with their cine lenses, they should stick with being a cheaper Zeiss-style brand


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Mar 20, 2014)

PVS said:


> What this world really needs is yet another 50mil.. Don't think so, SamJunk is smarter than that.



Actually, the world does need a modern 50mm under $1,000 that's usable (for more than just portraits) at 1.4. If Sigma wasn't releasing a 50 of their own Samyang would stand to make a killing if it performs good wide open (i.e. on the same level as their 35mm and 85mm).


----------



## rs (Mar 20, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Ellen Schmidtee said:
> 
> 
> > Considering the left lens' bulbous element and small hood, I'd guess it's wider than 10mm.
> ...


To me, it looks like an ultrawide (possibly fisheye) cine lens - the very shallow lens hood and gearing give it away.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 20, 2014)

It would be interesting to see the pricing for the new AF lens


----------



## leGreve (Mar 20, 2014)

50 1.4 cine on the left, 10 in the middle and 35 on the right.

Took them long enough to make that standard 50mm..................


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 20, 2014)

Ellen Schmidtee said:


> Edit: then again, it looks like knobs on the barrel - maybe a tilt-shift lens?


Sorry to maybe disillusion you but I believe that these bulbs are not any knobs for T+S.
Reading that there is also the possibility for a cine lens, I believe that the bulbs are the typical gear wheels for focus (and sometimes aperture) that these cine lenses have.
But we'll see tomorrow.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 20, 2014)

what I really want from samyang is their 8mm in EF-M mount currently i have the EF-S version which I really like but an EF-M one would be so tiny and convenient.


----------



## zim (Mar 20, 2014)

See, really is 'Year of the lens'.............. doubters :


----------



## PVS (Mar 20, 2014)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> PVS said:
> 
> 
> > What this world really needs is yet another 50mil.. Don't think so, SamJunk is smarter than that.
> ...



I haven't noticed that shots from my EF 50/1.4 were unusable, not on the old 5dc I got that lens for nor on 5dmk3. Nor I heard from nikonians their new G 50s weren't up to any task. Pixel-peeping amateurs might have something to complain but I still think even after so many years that EF50/1.4 is a bang for a buck lens.


----------



## AG (Mar 20, 2014)

They have been saying for 2 years now that they are going to be making a 50mm Cine T1.2 and 135mm Cine T1.5 but every year they then say not this time around and bring out more wide lenses.

8mm, 14mm, 16mm, 24mm, 35mm, What next 21mm, 25mm and a 28mm Cine lens?

It would be good if they can cover all ends of the Cine lens spectrum.

Give us a 50mm T2.1, 100mm T2.1, 135mm T2.1, and even a 50mm T2.1 Macro. So that we can cover all focal lengths without needing to resort to purchasing a complete Zeiss Cine Lens set.


----------



## PVS (Mar 21, 2014)

Well, now that you mention it - an UWA 3rd party prime is very welcomed, anything but 20/2.8EF or Zeiss 21/2.8 would be much appreciated. The only 21mm I think it's worthwhile is Minolta MD 21/2.8 but that's only easily adaptable to Sony FE mount, not so easy on EOS. I love that lens on my Minolta XD11 but would love to see an adequate replacement in digital world.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 21, 2014)

zim said:


> See, really is 'Year of the lens'.............. doubters :


LOL ;D ;D ;D ... but when they said "year of the lens", Samyang didn't really cross my mind.


----------



## slclick (Mar 21, 2014)

ok, the news is out and it was not as I expected. oh well.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 21, 2014)

Just noticed that the 12mm 1:2.0 NCS CS (nice name, BTW ) is going to be available in the EOS-M mount. That's the first 3rd party lens I've heard about in the M mount.


----------

